# Mistakes you've learned from



## naijapretty (Jun 3, 2009)

i've started this thread because i think it would be helpful if others read it and learned from it. So,MUAs, share your mistakes you've made on a job. You can also post pictures, as I've seen threads where a top MUA posted what her work looked liked when she started (i.e not good) and a lot of MUAs, whom had been patting themselves on their heads realised that their work looked liked that and they needed improvement!

mine was quite recent.
I've been quite good about taking other mua advice in not going all out crazy on creative stuff, and really researching and doing everything right. But recently, I broke a really important rule:

"Do not spend 2 hours doing clean look makeup, as no matter how nice the makeup looks at the end, all they will remember is you made them lose the light or wasted time."

i did this yesterday, for the first time ever, because the model had mature skin and loved to sleep in the sun and there was a lot to do. The photog was being nice and not rushing me and in trying to show I could do the best job, I lost track of time. still contemplating which bottle of diswashing fluid to drink from:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fix: I will now always carry a small desk clock, which will sit beside my brush roll, as I'd never check my wristwatch.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh I've done that!

But my advice would be, NEVER do a TFP shoot if you haven't seen the models!!
On one shoot I had agreed to do the make-up of one of the models (who I'd seen photos of), but then at the last minute the photographer asked if I could do the make-up for two more models.
     I was thinking of my book, and said yes. When I got there, the first model was great, but the second two were NOT "models". They just wanted some shots done, they had HORRIBLE skin, blemishes, blackheads, COLD SORES.
Urgh, worst experience


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 4, 2009)

Another one would be 

"Know what category of makeup you're best at and excel at it."

This one's quite easy to fall into. As artists, we all want to excel and its normal to think, oh, I've had years of experience doing bridal/events makeup, therefore, television/print makeup will be easy-peasy. Thats not true, as I know several, super-sucessful bridal MUAs who are not as good as doing print/tv makeup, because the makeup and techniques are so different.

With time, you'll be great at both, but don't expect it to happen immediately.

case in point: a sucessful bridal MUA whom I know did a test and another very good mua spotted immediately in her work that she color-corrected, and didn't do a good job of it, because she over-did it and it showed once the lights came on.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 8, 2009)

- Protect yourself! Get that contract into shape and use it for every gig.
- Speak to the bride! The first job I every had was entirely through a wedding coordinator who, as it turns out, was not entirely on the same page as the bride. Luckily most of the issues were hashed out over the trial session, but I was nowhere near prepared for the trial as I could/should have been.
- Mark your shit! I did a photo shoot once and worked with 2 other MUAs. Needless to say, some things disappeared from my kit that day, and I had no way to find it and take it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Have business cards on you 24/7. It was maybe only my 3rd or 4th paying gig and I didn't have any business cards with me (in fact, I don't even think I had any at all yet!) and one of the bridesmaids was also preparing for a wedding of her own. Writing my name/number/email on the flower girl's Sanrio notepad was not cute or professional.


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 8, 2009)

Tiera, nice one!! especially about the contracts and business cards. 
Most MUAs, heck, myself included, don't realise that copyright laws state that images belong to the photographer, so I did a test and it looked like the photog was stalling in giving me pics. I made a fuss. He then told me this and said the reason he was acting that way was because he wanted to sell the pics and therefore didn't want me to get first pick of the images until they had picked the best. Yup.
Guys, all images either belong to the photog/company/bride he is shooting for, unless you have a contract (even for TFP), the photogs can screw you by not giving you images. Your contract should state how many you want, what resolution the images should be and turn-around time, if he/she's going to edit the images.

Also, scrutinize and question everything about the shoot you're doing, you don't want to work for free on a client-paying shoot.


----------



## MACForME (Jun 10, 2009)

Ooh, one mistake I made, is not BRINGING EVERYTHING.. and i mean EVERYTHING.. I was doing a shoot for someone that I've photographed before. She was unhappy with her makeup which was done by someone else, so she asked me to do it for the next shoot. We talked about likes/dislikes etc.. so I thought for SURE i had everything that worked "with her coloring/tone". Plus, the pics were only going to be for show-promos so we didn't need to do LOTS and lots.. and i was travelling an hour to location.. 

Man, was i wrong.. Go to find out, she decided to go tanning!! yeah, that was NOT FUN..


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, one more. Know your products very well, before you use them on a client.

I got this foundation which is well-known for WOCs. I tried it on myself and a friend, saw that it looked greasy in pictures, but didn't make a note of it. Fast-foward and I'm doing an album cover for a male singer. I used it on him without thinking. He looked greasy in the pictures afterwards, even though on set, he looked fine (this foundation has spf 8 in it). I now keep the product only for body makeup or if I want a shiny look, but if I must use it otherwise, then I have to powder a tad heavily.
Also, knowing your products make you work faster, because you'll know what to reach for immediately.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 29, 2009)

The biggest mistake I've learned from is not asserting myself.

Always say your truth, stand up for what you think, if you don't think something is going the right way - speak up. Because it will come out badly in the photos.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know if this has happened to anyone else but I was doing makeup for a couple of girls for a concert. I finished one and was working on the other when the first girl held up a lipgloss and asked me if I had used it on her. I glanced up and told her yes and I look up a few seconds later and she is using the actual wand not a disposable. I was mad because the disposables were right next to the gloss and now that gloss can no longer be used. From now on, I know to make it clear to use the disposables or do it myself!


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkHearts2314* 

 
_I don't know if this has happened to anyone else but I was doing makeup for a couple of girls for a concert. I finished one and was working on the other when the first girl held up a lipgloss and asked me if I had used it on her. I glanced up and told her yes and I look up a few seconds later and she is using the actual wand not a disposable. I was mad because the disposables were right next to the gloss and now that gloss can no longer be used. From now on, I know to make it clear to use the disposables or do it myself!_

 
this is actually quite common. Most people don't understand cross-contamination. Sometimes telling everyone not to touch anything works, but there are a lot of deaf people out there. Anyone have an answer to how to avoid this?


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with clearly labeling your kit items. I have lost many e/s and powders to the grubby greedy hands of other MUA's. I would never steal anyone else's stuff A) because that's gross and B) because it's just wrong. But I learned quick not everyone shares those same views. I also have fallen into the trap of not laying down the law for sanitation. I have also lost a few lipglosses to double dipping due to being unclear with the models.

#1 rule I have learned. Don't assume anyone knows anything about the way you work. Show/tell them to avoid any confusion.


----------



## laceface (Jul 23, 2009)

I have learned when someone says the want a "natural look", you need that person to literally tell you every damn detail of how they want their makeup. "Natural" doesn't explain ANYTHING! What one person's opinion of "natural" is can be totally different that anothers. I learned this the hard way.

I was doing makeup for a bridesmaid, and before we started she said "I want something really natural. I don't wear a lot of makeup." So I did exactly what she had said! 

However, when I saw her an hour later she had actually redone her eye makeup by caking on a TON of black eyeliner. I'm sorry, I thought she said "natural"!! 

When someone tells you they want a specific look, ask for lots of details!


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 8, 2009)

_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
I have learned when someone says the want a "natural look", you need that person to literally tell you every damn detail of how they want their makeup. "Natural" doesn't explain ANYTHING! What one person's opinion of "natural" is can be totally different that anothers. I learned this the hard way.

 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_ 
I was doing makeup for a bridesmaid, and before we started she said "I want something really natural. I don't wear a lot of makeup." So I did exactly what she had said! 

However, when I saw her an hour later she had actually redone her eye makeup by caking on a TON of black eyeliner. I'm sorry, I thought she said "natural"!! 

When someone tells you they want a specific look, ask for lots of details!_

 



_This is SO true. Every word of it is truth. Whenever you're doing someones makeup, especially bridal, ask them EXACTLY what they wear on a daily basis. "What colors and tones do you normally wear, do you wear blush, do you use foundation, do you put mascara on your bottom lashes?" get all the details, "what shade of lipstick do you normally wear" and then ask them what their thinking they might want you to do on them. If they throw out smokey eye, EXPLAIN to them what a smokey eye is, not everyone has the same image in their head. Then show them some colors and pick together, give your opinion but let them have their say. I have two bridal palettes (well, they have the dividers taken out so theres 24 shadows in each) so I'll give them the palettes and ask them if anything stands out to them. Then, build off that color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_I had a bridesmaid once tell me she wanted a "brown smokey eye" so we looked at my palette and picked Satin Taupe as a jumping off point. I started by putting that on her lid (of course) and she almost had a heart attack she had so much anxiety! It was like nothing I'd ever seen. In the end she ended up wanting a thin line of eyeshadow as eyeliner, some mascara, and tinted moisturizer. _

_So you have to take those kind of things into account. I've learned in this job that for whatever reason, people USUALLY dont mean what they say.
_


----------



## Willa (Sep 8, 2009)

Good advice Alexa, as usual <3


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 8, 2009)

For bridal, it sometimes works to have a portfolio of looks, pictures gathered from anywhere, tell them to pick and adjust. The reason why I know some bridal artists do this is, according to one, if you were to ask what she wants, it'll probably take longer than if she had reference pics, besides the reference helps you narrow down what she's looking for, hopefully.


----------

